# Trip Planning Info Please



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for viewing this one, and here goes (lots of questions)

These are the countries we have in mind visiting, although some of course will not be for long and really just touching on them. Leaving April returning October.

France, Portugal, Spain, Andorra, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Austria, Czech Republic, maybe Poland, Germany and Belgium.

Not sure which way/where to start, although we have said we'd like to go Dover to Calais as we'll be travelling with our dog. We aren't really into busy towns - I am woman who don't really like to shop!! and we like the slower pace of life, walking, exploring, small villages.

We've joined the Caravan Club, brought various books Europe I and II, Loney Planet Spain and Europe one, and been lent some from friends, order our CCI, and the other one CC ACSI. Any recommendations wise investing in/obtaining. Also in the CC books the campsite seem expensive, we are budgeting say £1,000 a month does that feasible. 

We haven't and might not invest in GPS, we thought we save the money from it for the trip and buy maps, what do you think or is it just a personal preference?

As the time seems to be flying by now, my heart seems to be racing at every aspect, I'm making lists all the time, so look forward to hints and tips which you can offer.
8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a wonderful itinerary Escaper. You don't say if you are experienced motorhomers or if you have built your van already ? If not then a shakedown trip in the UK first will help you to sort many things out.

Working on the principle that it is better to do all the easy things first you will need to get together your list of compulsary bits and pieces first -safety things like warning triangles, spare bulbs ,reflective jackets etcLists of these can be found on the AA website or by searching this site.

Have you got your new-style plastic E111 forms ?

If you are taking your dog then you will need to do a fair amount of preparation for this. I'm not a dog-owner but have read the threads and it seems to me that you should be starting some of them as soon as possible.

We've done similar trips over many years without GPS ( indeed this spring will be the first time with it) and have always got on well without major problems. You need a route planning atlas as well as individual maps for various countries. If you have some idea of your plans then use the web-based route planner (AA, RAC. ViaMichelin) and print out some of their suggestions to take with you.

Have you thought of using Norfolkline's Dover to Dunkirk service ? Lots of us find it cheaper and better than the Calais service. They have a website.

You will want to stay on aires and free sites so as to save your money for campsites when you want to do the laundry etc There is a wonderful scheme called France Passion which is free and fun. See:

www.france-passion.com

See also this site's Guide to Aires and Sostas and take a note of any that are close to your possible routes.

I'm sure you'll get lots of answers so keep on asking questions.

G.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Escaper,

We shall be going to some of those countries but not away for so long, Apr to Jul.
The CC club book is good for telling you about motoring in Europe and essentials that must be taken.
DON'T forget reflective jackets/vests ESSENTIAL in Spain, Portugal and many other countries
If taking bikes on back have reflective board on back red/white

Make sure when (if you use autoroutes) leaving toll booth that passenger has seat belt on, even if wheels only turn a short distance...........reports of police catching out us unsuspecting Brits...........often have to remove seatbelt to reach for ticket or pay for toll. We are too high for get ticket at car level and too low for getting ticket at truck level!

We have bought maps from Amazon web site for Hungary, Poland, Czech, Austria. We have the Michelin Guide (yellow) for France, there is a new one out which we obtained in France in Dec which is better than the spiral bound or fixed bound. It is also fixed bound but has a border near the join so that you can now view the map easier and includes safety camera positions, we think it is an improvement on the other two.
In Spain & Portugal we have the AA yellow book map but Spain do their own with a similar scale to the French Michelin and is very good, more detail than the AA guide. We bought it in Spain.

A useful thing to get done in Spain......at a copy shop ,not all but a lot of them will copy your passport photo/details and size it to a credit card size and laminate it. You watch them do it so it is safe. This is useful so that you can lock your passport away. Service station s sometimes ask for id when paying and most shops when paying by debit/credit card ask for id and so it saves carrying your passport around.

The French Aires de Service is a very useful book to have. You can park overnight in a lot of towns/villages often for free or for 5 or 6€ some have hook-up. This certainly helps the budget. This book can be bought at tabacs/newsagents in France. There are 2 versions and we have both.
For Germany there is the Bord Atlas......for the German Stellplatze which also has other countries in as well.
We also have the "Camper Stop" which we obtained from the motorcaravanners Club being members.
There are a few web sites on this site which are very useful for finding "Aires" so look up the posts. camping car info is a good one.

www.camper-55plus.info
www.camperonline.it
www.campingcar-infos.com

to get you started.

We are travelling on Norfolkline to Dunkerque so may see you en route.

Hope this helps, also look at the aires photo albums to get some ideas.

We also have a dog that goes everywhere with us. Not allowed on public transport in Spain/Portugal......see my tutorial if you haven't done the pets passport bit.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thanks for info*

Thanks for your replies.

We're not experienced motorhomes and finding this site has been a godsend. Have been doing some local runs, working out how thing work, and learning along the way.

I've been doing alot of research as you can imagine - the losts are endless - we have the reflective waistcoats and even the dogs has one!!!

Got the new E111 cards thingeys. IDP card on way. Joined various discounts card thingeys.

Done all the pet passport thing - we are safe to come back to UK straight away as the 6 months will be up the time we leave at the end of April. I need to a scallibor collar for him and will pick on up in France/Spain as my vet looked at me as though I was talking a different langauge! Got his harness for the camper still looking for a good anchor point - think we might have found one. 
I have read that in Italy a dog has to be muzzled - is that correct. Dog not allowed on public transport - maybe the other half should have agreed to the bikes. Reading I understand that a lot of the type of campsite, we'd like to stay on aren't on public transport routes, so gonna have to really consider the bikes, what do you think.

Great info about the passport copying will defo looking into that when we get to Spain.

Looked at the french passion site - do they allow dogs on their sites? Also it say that their 2006 isn't printed until April, can I purchase it over their at all. or will the 2005 be sufficient.

Planned to pick up the French Aires de Service when we get to France. Also got the discount cards available. CCI, CI ACSI. CCC card, any others available and useful.

Will look into the Norfolkline's Dover to Dunkirk service thanks for the tip.

Busy at work today, but will be thinking of the other questions I have and make a "LIST" (another one) and ask away next time I get on net.

Thanks for your kindness x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for info*



Escaper said:


> "Reading I understand that a lot of the type of campsite, we'd like to stay on aren't on public transport routes, so gonna have to really consider the bikes, what do you think."
> 
> Definately take at least one bike -very handy for going for shopping etc. Many campsites have a bread van who calls in the morning or the site owners sell fresh bread but you will still need other things. How big is your dog ? Would he sit in a basket ? Run along side on a lead ? If you take two bikes you will have to think about what to do with the dog while you are out. Bikes are handy for exploring -especially as some FP sites are out in the deep country so cycling is a pleasure, even for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*G*

Thanks for your reply.

Our dog is a 5 1/2 stone black lab, he'll run along side on a "Springer". So will have to really consider this.

I note your comments about the French Passion sites and dogs, he's well behaved and I am too (in looking after him and making sure he's not a problem to others)

Am having difficulty in getting going with a plan/route - never enough time, but going to really get down to it this weekend, although just found out I've got to work tomorrow morning for a couple of hours. Any hints and tips, though I'd pick some places and the search the net and do it like that, but where do you start!! Thanks G I'll be back for more advice!!!!

Also Rita my OH says that our dog will restrict us alot - in your experience what would you say to that!!! I'd rather he went on his own than leave my lad at home with my mum and dad for six months. It would break my heart!! (I'm sure you know where I'm coming from)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Escaper

I'm not a dog owner now but have been in the pre-dogs- to-Europe days. We did find our lab was a tie when we were camping in that we could not leave him in the caravan and that limited the places we could visit. He demolished the inside of the car when left outside the Railway Museum in York - in deep shade, with water and basket, on a cool day.

I have to say that I think a dog would limit your activities in Europe but you do have 6 months so you can pace yourselves and perhaps visit some things separately. If he is used to the van then it will not be so hot when you go that he can't be left in the shade with windows open. I know you can get things that fit at the top of an open window to allow ventilation and prevent theft. I think the secret might be to get him so used to the van that he thinks of it as home and enjoys being in it so can be left for short periods. 

I'm sure more dog-owners will give advice or you could ask separately in the Pets section.

As to route planning the best place to start is at the beginning - ie ferry port in France ! Book now ! From experience I'd say be very flexible. Perhaps have a rough outline of things you'd like to do and see and a rough route to join them together and then potter. You pick up so many leaflets for attractions that you have never heard of it would be a pity to be so stuck to your itinerary that you can't see some of them. We never book a site even in high season and have only once, many years ago, been turned away. This is the great thing about a MH against a caravan or tent.

G


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi escaper

yes the dog is very limiting but a walk or bike ride is so much more fun with a dog. also a great deterrent to the scroats of this world.

was banned by the boss from taking the dog when i went to italy. came back early. told the boss it was her i missed but it was the little bitch i missed the most :lol: 

i was refused entry onto a bus in portugal because i had the dog. didn't try the trains but have heard it's no go there as well. 

mike


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Dog info*

Thank you for the info.

Like you everything is not quite right nor very enjoyable with him!!!

:wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,

When we were in Italy for a 12 day rally at Lake Maggorie and at the town of Canobio we didn't find we needed a muzzle for our Springer Spaniel. We even took her on the boat to Lugano in Switzerland for the day and had no problems.
Bus I guess might be different.

We certainly wouldn't be without ours, even with the restrictions in Spain etc. We wild camped alot on our last trip and Jabulile had only to jump out of the MH and go a few yards to the beach in some cases  
Yes if going by public transport to a large town or city and leaving MH on a campsite you would then have to consider, weather in summer (hot). During the winter/cooler months we were able to leave our dog in the MH with silver screens around cab windows to reduce heat, quite effective, pull up window blinds on the habitation side, again ours seemed quite effective, We had the Hekki window open (on a campsite but would need to think about security if you have a ladder on the back of your MH, we haven't). If we were on electric hook-up anywhere then we had a fan going etc. Obviously we were not gone all day but find she can cope for 3-4 hours but then we also take into account the temperatures at the time and act accordingly. Occasionally when it has been too hot, we have even left here secured outside as she loves to lie under the MH..........we have to be happy that we feel she will not be stollen. Sometimes we meet up with people who are also happy to look after her for a day.
The Spring attachment that can be fitted to bikes seem a very good idea, seen it in use but never tried it ourselves.

All in all taking the dog is a good idea but as she is part of the family then one has to be prepared for some restrictions but with judicial planning needn't be to much of a problem.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*big trip*

hi,
we went on our first big trip last spring round france,belgium,holland and germany for 13 weeks cost about 2k with 2 small terriers no problem with dogs stopped on aires/stelplats and wild camped. dont like sites as they cost the earth and have dog restrictions.we found biggest problem was gas as each european country has different size regulators and connectors although there is talk of them all coming into line [little hope i think] on our return we bought a 11kg refillable gas low btl plus connector kit and europe wide adaptors for filling stations , what a lot easier even if a little expensive to buy but we used 5kg gas every 5-7days without electric hock up still at £4 a refill its cheaper than £10 a night for site fee`s and the views are better.

we also bought a small garmin hand held sat nav for when we were off walking/cycling in large strange towns to find our way back to our van when lost [ saves on the arguments] simple enter point of departure [van door] then enter return to departure point when lost 

tramp


----------

